# Gator Gary`s Garage



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought i`d start showing some of the builds i`ve done. Mostly drag & street machines. Just opened a small shop down here in a Fla swamp! Only have 3 guys working, They`re all big boys too, Guess that comes from wrestling gators! Not too many guys can carry an engine! Very few cars are keepers, Most go up for sale on ebay motors. I`m going to try to add pics, We`ll see how it goes. Hope you guys enjoy the cars as much as I do!....Gary :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice I really like the camper top. I need to find one.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

A few more pics from some test & tunes @ the local dragstrip.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Very nice I really like the camper top. I need to find one.. Keep up the good work.


Thanx Hittman, I`ve got an xtra, send me a pm if you`re interested.....Gary


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lookin good 83, Diggin the Gasser!

Chappy


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

call me crazy ...but i,m a camper kinda guy! likin the silver dodge with the camper. nice job vickers.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see a new shop open!!! Especially with some cool, good looking cars!!!
Like them Gassers myself... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Cool ! I LOVE your Shop, love your Cars :thumbsup: and Like your Staff.....so Where did you get those People Figures ?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Ralph, They`re called muscle men, I found them looking through 1/64th die cast on ebay. Hope that helps...Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Shop and great work.


Rob


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to see another shop opening & with Great looking cars! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking cars, got to love Ohio George, campers are cool:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: A new shop!!! :woohoo: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I like the drag cars, but LOVE the camper!!! I have one here waiting for it's chance.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the positive comments! Stay tuned, more to come!....:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Gary,

Hey there are some real nice cars here...Love them all!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Will be back to check out more when the time comes...

Bob...thanks for Sharon...zilla


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The guys were busy this week! Got 3 cars ready for the mecum auction coming up. All done restoring an old Stone, Woods & Cook Willys gasser, A real nice 59 Chevy Impala resto-mod & a clean 67 Chevelle SS 396! Hope they do well at the auction, or christmas bonuses will be small this year!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

your guys are restoring all the greats in the gasser wars:thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Talented crew you have there taking great pride in their work. The Impala is a knock out! Thanks for sharing and hope to see more.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto on the 59 lookin' fine!! I hope they do well at the auction! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish I could afford to bid!!! Great stuff here!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice Chevys and Willys.....Good Luck at the Auction!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

vickers83 said:


> Thanks Ralph, They`re called muscle men, I found them looking through 1/64th die cast on ebay. Hope that helps...Gary :thumbsup:


What happened to all your Homies Gary????


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

They`re busy workin, Somebody has to make $$ around here!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Geez, You go out of town for a few days, Mistakenly leaving the checkbook behind and all of a sudden you have 3 more cars in the shop! The boys took it upon themselves to buy an old Chevy Vega alcohol F/C, A hot-rod Lincoln Continental & an old 60 Ford wagon they picked up in all places, Nolensville, Tennessee! Nothing like putting on a few miles in the shop flat bed! Actually the boys did good, None of the cars look like they`ll need a ton of work. Hopefully we can turn them quick, Cause they don`t know that I have some cars coming that I bought at the auction! HaHa, They thought they were getting a christmas vacation!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooooh!! Tell me a story about that Lincoln!!! 

Looks like you lucked out by leaving the checkbook behind!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Its a mini-lindy conversion w/a 4 gear SCM, Its a poifect fit! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!! I thought maybe it was a resin...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Money turning into car projects...Great idea!!*

Yeah that Continental is Sweet & I am digging the Vega all painted up and decaled.!!
I have a few of those waiting in the wings for someday.

Gotta love a cool wagon...you are a busy guy vicers.

Bob...cash works too...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking the Bounty Hunter!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That looks better than the factory colors, IMO...RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, The boys figured having some extra jingle in their pockets was worth more than the time off! So, We took in some local drag racers cars that needed some work. The orange crush 69 Chevy Nova is in for new slicks, its very nice, Built by a local. Got a strong 327 w/a powerglide! The Chevelle SS is another local boys car, It needs some new headers, quite a tight fit with that big 454 in it! And last but not least, A 33 Willys gasser to be restored. Guess we`ll have to wait and see how that turns out! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Busy, busy, busy!!!! At least you got warmer weather for it!! That Nova looks sharp! :thumbsup: 

My knees are knocking together it's so cold here! :freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya got a Beautiful Trio of Drag Cars to keep ya busy there, and working on cars like that, could be considered- FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking shop and cool rides. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't decide which one I like best...!!! The guys are building some good looking stuff!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

vickers83,

This is a whole lot of Neat-O stuff!!
I dig the Nova because, I had one and was going to paint it Orange and my Brother-in-law has a Chevelle, that Willys Rocks and Pickups Rock too....Oh Yeah!!

Bob...Rock On...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

A lot of Great looking builds! ..RL


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

This will be the last post for awhile. The boys are finishing up some loose ends at the shops. We`re preparing to move from sunny Fla back to the icebox called NY! The boys aren`t happy, But they`re willing to relocate with me. We got 3 rigs ready to load all the cars & equipment. The flamed 71 AMX, The 65 Chevy wagon & the Ford thunderbolt are the boys personal cars, They`re not too happy about winterizing them! In our last post we were finishing an orange crush nova for a local racer. He did so well he had us build a vega prostocker for him! We think it turned out pretty nice. We got our hands on an original 69 AMX that the boys cloned into an old S/S car. In the same deal we purchased a 66 chevy nova that was transformed into a Bill Jenkins S/Stock ride! Those 2 will be going to the auction soon. We`ve got to make some coin to pay for the 3 rigs to get up north! That about recaps whats been going on since christmas, Tomorrow we`re all going shopping for winter clothes, No easy task here in Fla! See ya in about a month! :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If you can make it here you can make it anywere...*

Hey now these are a BUNCH of Oh Yeah Cool slot car builds...Love that Vega and the rest of them!!

Bob...New York, New York...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the bigger pics!!! Some good looking stuff you got there!!! I guess the move is necessary, hey, you could move half way... GO VOLS!!! Hope all works out in the move process!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! That's a cool bunch of handiwork!! Outstanding!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Why the move back north? It's so cold up here right now my bones are creaking! We'll be around 10-15 below for the next 2 nights with up to 25 below wind chills...


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The wife can`t take the heat down here SCM. I don`t want to go back up there, I overpriced the house hoping nobody would buy it. Apparently a hoosier was fed up with the cold up there & gave me the asking price. So, Here I go, Pack up the sled dogs!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand, believe me. I took a year of the oppressive humidity driving wrecker in Vero Beach before I went back to driving big truck just to get away from it. I can handle heat ( I recall feeling quite comfy in western OK with 105 degrees with low humidity. 80 degrees and humid in FL made it hard to breathe and I'd be a sweaty mess in 1/2 hour. 

Hope your move goes smooth with no bumps in the road... Where are you planning on for your NY destination? You can buy a decent 2 family here for 50-60K and the rent pays your mortgage/taxes... There ain't much for jobs here, but there's plenty of vacant store fronts on Main St should you choose to make some.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Right back to western NY SCM, A couple miles away from tjetman & partspig. At least i`ll be able to do a little racin now & then!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Vickers, Awesome Builds, really dig the Orange Crush Vega Pro!

chappy


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Vickers, your latest cars look awesome :thumbsup: , and your shop also looks good- and Spacious !
Good luck with the move up north, and it Truly IS an Ice Box Tonight !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

15 below this morning, but Watertown was much worse!! 45 below wind chills vs. the 25 below here!! All the snow missed us this round. SE PA, NJ, NYC and Westchester, CT, RI and SE MA got the white stuff. Drive safe you guys!!!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Gary that 65 2 door wagon is badass...wheres that body from?


This the one i bought? if it is I LOVE IT


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, The SWC Willys is yours! I don`t recall who made the the Chevelle wagon though....Gary :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This must be where all the cool cars hang out or at least lived at one time...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone recognize that 65 2door wagon...i always wanted a real one but would settle for the lil one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That may be a Ron (bondoman2k here on HT) body. Not sure if Hilltop did a version too.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I remember now, {senior moment} Chris Rolph did that chevelle wagon & the 4 gear Ford thunderbolt! :thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

vickers83 said:


> I remember now, {senior moment} Chris Rolph did that chevelle wagon & the 4 gear Ford thunderbolt! :thumbsup:


Is he on here Gary??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris = dragula aka dragjet resins,. He hasn't posted on here in about a year, but has been lurking as of a few days ago. Not sure if he's still cast or not.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

After the long trek from the swamps & beaches of sunny Fla, I`m finally here in the frozen tundra of WNY! Just started opening the bins & getting the cars out! The guys are still mad as hell that they moved here! Hopefully I`ll be able to stop the potential mutiny by giving them some cool projects to work on. So, Stay tuned, Some new projects will be posted soon! Stay warm everybody!... G.G. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the land of the ice and snow.... Spring is how many days away??? I hope you got a heater in the shop!!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

:woohoo: Well, I finally got a pic of the new shop & storage shed up here in cold WNY! Doesn`t look as though we`ll be getting too much accomplished here till the weather breaks. Just had another blizzard 2 days ago! The guys are still getting their tools and shop equipment sorted out. And yes, They`re still bitchin about having to move from sunny Fla to the land of igloos! Thats it for now, More pics when when the dust settles, Or should I say snow! Stay Warm!....GG


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice looking shop buildings & get a BIG heater for them, you're not in Fla anymore. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

vickers83 said:


> And yes, They`re still bitchin about having to move from sunny Fla to the land of igloos!


I'd be mad too!!! Great looking outside pic, except for the snow!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> After the long trek from the swamps & beaches of sunny Fla, I`m finally here in the frozen tundra of WNY! Just started opening the bins & getting the cars out! The guys are still mad as hell that they moved here! Hopefully I`ll be able to stop the potential mutiny by giving them some cool projects to work on. So, Stay tuned, Some new projects will be posted soon! Stay warm everybody!... G.G. :wave:


got a plow-jeep & plow ram PU I can "Rent" U :thumbsup:
yeah, why me/wife moved away from thars (Watertown, NY) :drunk:

take care, summers are wonderful !!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

At least you had decent weather to unload the truck (I think!).. Our 2" of sloppy wet stuff pales in comparison. We were supposed to get 8-18"... Man, they were slightly off! :freak: I hope your guys make the adjustment from palm trees and coconuts to tundra quickly.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

vickers83,

At first I thought this was Cotton balls or something but, then looked closer to see REAL SNOW...yOWza.

What a change...Good Luck!

Bob...warm with no snow in Nebraska...zilla


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, Finally got the boys movin! Had to shame em by showing them pics from other garage threads! Must have struck a nerve, Because they`ve been hustlin the past 2 weeks! Didn`t take too long for the boys to get to know some of the locals here. They finally convinced a few to get their cars out of storage so we could get busy! First one up is a resto on a 1969 Bill "Grumpy" Jenkins Chevy Nova. The 2nd is a local guys nice 69 Pontiac GTO Judge. The 3rd is a nicely restored 63 Dodge super stocker. The 4th car is another locals beautiful 67 Chevy Nova SS in red. The 5th one is a resto build of a vintage Chevy Vega for a guy in Syracuse that wants to try the vintage pro-stock wars. And the last car is a sweet black 67 Chevy Malibu SS 396 that was in for some minor work. I made him an offer, But he wouldn`t sell! LOL! Well, Thats all for now, But since the guys are motivated again, I`m going shoppin for some more cars!....Later, Gator Gary


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome rides!!! Glad your guys got past the snow shock!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You've reminded me that I've got a couple black (not Judge) GTOs in the box patiently waiting their turns. I haven't decided if I want to try head lights or just do parking lights up front.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ain`t no headlights in the Judge`s SCM, Don`t know about the GTO`s!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know. that's what's killin' me. I could make it look like the head light doors are open and put the head lights in... I could just leave it be with parking lights only. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Stuff Vickers :thumbsup:
BTW, I never knew that Bill Jenkins had a '69 Chevy Nova ? I had seen his mid 60's Shoebox Nova's, then he seemed to jump to the Camaro in '67 and stayed with them until he switched to small block Vega's & Monza's.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahah ! ....These was a '68 Nova !









"Grumpy's Toy V" was a '68 Nova with black Vinyl roof.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, Its been awhile since the boys posted some pics of cars that were in the shop for some work. Been about a year now! Time sure does fly! Weve got some drag cars, Street cars & some service trucks for ya`ll to look at. Nothing special, But we like em! 








A Tyco roll-back.















A Hill top GM shorty pick-up.















Vintage looking Esso & Gulf service trucks.







And a Hilltop Ford wagon.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Almost forgot, Heres a few drag cars!























































:wave:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Really diggin' the 'Helter Skelter' machine!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You've stayed away too long!!! Lots of good stuff you been keeping hid ... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like that rollback too... RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Bunch of nice rides you have there. :thumbsup: Keep up the good work and welcome back.
>Tom<


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

there all AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! Here`s an old Porsche road racer the boys snuck in when I was out of town, Not my usual cup o` tea but cool nonetheless! :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

big improvement on a not so interesting car


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool indeed...not a big Can Am myself, but that does look good...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

A lot of nice rides coming out of the shop! ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice builds Vickers, I'd take any of the Drag cars  ...tho the '33 Willys does call to me 
And it's been awhile for me too, but....for different reasons.
It's nice seeing you post again, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well its been awhile since I posted about any news from the garage. I got out of the hospital a couple of weeks ago & i`m still trying to recover from my 6 way by-pass surgery. It`s gonna be a long row to hoe, But as long as I make a little progress every day i`ll consider that a good thing! On a lighter note, Here`s some pics of a 66 Ford Galaxie I started for a friend back in july. After a lot of grinding I finally got the cars stance just right! Now, as soon as i get the ok to do some painting, into the paint shop it will go! Will post more pics then!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> Thanks guys! Here`s an old Porsche road racer the boys snuck in when I was out of town, Not my usual cup o` tea but cool nonetheless! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

V83 good job.
and like bubbah says, get plenty of rest while you recuperate.
PT can wear you out and rest is necessary.
there is plenty of time to build your special cars.
best vibes to you for a complete recovery.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks AP & Bubba! It will take a long time to get back to normal, No short cuts with this stuff! :wave::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> Thanks AP & Bubba! It will take a long time to get back to normal, No short cuts with this stuff! :wave::wave:


actually, recovery-time is FAST... compared to my Mother's in the early '80's..
Just be aware of "Depression", & talk to your "Vet" about it....
little-pills can do WONDERS!!! :thumbsup:

I was riding around/walking in about 4days (NOT Driving)...
looked a bit weird @ Restaurants w/ pillow.. but WTH :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just gettin the shop ready for winter, I wasn`t prepared last year when I moved back to wny. So, the boys built the Snow Beast! I think its big enough to clear the parking lot! LOL!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a great looking rig you have there.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool color coordinating with the blade and bed matching the cab!!! And yea, that shoud do the job!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> That's a great looking rig you have there.
> >Tom<


hey :thumbsup:
I did one of these last winter....
"Shave-Off" that wind deflector & put a set of amber light bar over it :thumbsup:
also added side west-coast mirrors too.
"Buds" had the extra detailing parts (mirrors & light bar)
get the "Better" grade light bar ($ 2.50  ) it can be "Lighted"
has amber translucent lenses...

detail the "Sander-Dispenser" disc in a rough dull-silver ..
& WA-LLA !!! :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, I'm diggin that plow rig!!!
but .... shouldn't the plow blade be bigger and 'V' shaped?
LOL
just came back from Syracuse area, working there for a couple months, and all the state depots have B I G snow blades with record snow accumulations painted on them.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking Plow! Just hoping, not to see these rigs too much this winter. ..RL


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey :thumbsup:
> I did one of these last winter....
> "Shave-Off" that wind deflector & put a set of amber light bar over it :thumbsup:
> also added side west-coast mirrors too.
> ...


What, You don`t like the amber "sticker" light bar Bubba?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

alpink said:


> yeah, I'm diggin that plow rig!!!
> but .... shouldn't the plow blade be bigger and 'V' shaped?
> LOL
> just came back from Syracuse area, working there for a couple months, and all the state depots have B I G snow blades with record snow accumulations painted on them.


Naa, Don`t need a V-plow for my parking lot AP!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgot to post this one, A beautiful 49 Ford body from the hard workin crew @ Hilltop! My painting skills are not very good, and don`t do this car any justice, But, I still like it! :wave: Maybe I can get RM to shoot some paint for me!!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

it looks good ,
I'm working on a chopped top 1950 ford tudor with a 49 grill..
but mine is a real car with
>>everything mechanical from Chevy's <<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool work V83!!! The boys can't help ya, looks toooo good...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for posting, enjoy seeing my castings painted by others. That was a favorite, even though it's a Ford... Most wouldn't even know that body has been shortened...may be time to make a new mold...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet Ford.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool work V83!!! The boys can't help ya, looks toooo good...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for posting, enjoy seeing my castings painted by others. That was a favorite, even though it's a Ford... Most wouldn't even know that body has been shortened...may be time to make a new mold...RM


PM me if ya do


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool work V83!!! The boys can't help ya, looks toooo good...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for posting, enjoy seeing my castings painted by others. That was a favorite, even though it's a Ford... Most wouldn't even know that body has been shortened...may be time to make a new mold...RM



Did you chop the roof or was it already chopped?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The roof was already chopped from the manufacture. We sliced the body into right behind the center window post, took off a bit, and welded it back to shorten the wheelbase...RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

purple66bu said:


> PM me if ya do


Sorry Dennis, They`re mine, They`re all mine!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking 49 Ford! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> yeah, I'm diggin that plow rig!!!
> but .... shouldn't the plow blade be bigger and 'V' shaped?
> LOL
> just came back from Syracuse area, working there for a couple months, and all the state depots have B I G snow blades with record snow accumulations painted on them.


Yeah Al...
between Syracuse & Watertown (my & wife's hometown )...
is the "Snow-Belt" of Lake Ontario's lake-effect snow falls...

Parts Pig is in an area as well, He can get it from Lake Erie &/or Lake Ontario...

they use them "Viking" V-Plows made in Harrisville, NY. & another place in Clayton, NY. used to make 'em 2 (fergit's the brand-name)...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> What, You don`t like the amber "sticker" light bar Bubba?


would have used it, but it didn't come w/ it...
got mine, mirrors & translucent amber light-bar through "Bud's"
last year (winter, Just-In-Case LOL!! )

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> would have used it, but it didn't come w/ it...
> got mine, mirrors & translucent amber light-bar through "Bud's"
> last year (winter, Just-In-Case LOL!! )
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Gotta start postin some pics Bubba! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> Gotta start postin some pics Bubba! :thumbsup:


yah, Al sold me a great camera cheap...
just hard get'n to the cave, weather vs arthritis :drunk:

been "Meaning" to do some cave time for about 2 weeks now..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The boys did another slice & dice on a woody wagon. They`re gettin pretty good at slicing these up!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that looks factory.
great pics


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, that does look good!!! Clean, smoooth fab work. The chrome wheels work well too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------

